# Bogut Ejected!



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

This isn't really news, I'm just bored.

Ejected!



> "It was a pretty quick hook,'' Bogut said after the game. ``I needed a rest anyway.''


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Evidently he doesn't know how to keep his mouth shut either on or off the court. Okay, that was a bit of a cheap shot. And, it is afterall just summer league.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why do you attack someone in the summer league? Especially a player who's not even good enough to be in the summer league.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I like the intensity


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The Next Ron Artest at Center Position great job Milwaukee may you draft more busts in the future.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The Next Ron Artest at Center Position great job Milwaukee may you draft more busts in the future.


Ron Artest at the Center Position? If he puts up Ron Artest numbers, that is FAR from a bust.

I guess this incident signals he is a bust......LOL!


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

AJ Prus said:


> Ron Artest at the Center Position? If he puts up Ron Artest numbers, that is FAR from a bust.
> 
> I guess this incident signals he is a bust......LOL!


The numbers worry me far more than the ejection... the article said he was getting dominated by david harrison.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

I pity the fool who bases his entire view on Summer League games.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

Oh no, dam, Bogut got ejected from a summer league game, what a ****ing DUD!  :argue:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

This could be a dire warning sign or a bump in the road. I was also troubled by his 1-7 stat line and being dominated by David Harrison. Who could possibly have imagined Bogut wouldn't be an offensive presence in the paint and would eventually settle for jumpshots despite not really being a good shooter? Who could possibly have forseen this? Probably the same person who knew Bogut wasn't a good defender and his lack of athleticism hampers his ability to improve on that end of the court.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> This could be a dire warning sign or a bump in the road. I was also troubled by his 1-7 stat line and being dominated by David Harrison. Who could possibly have imagined Bogut wouldn't be an offensive presence in the paint and would eventually settle for jumpshots despite not really being a good shooter? Who could possibly have forseen this? Probably the same person who knew Bogut wasn't a good defender and his lack of athleticism hampers his ability to improve on that end of the court.


Explain to me why Marvin Williams is struggling then? I mean, the kid is an athletic freak, right?

Bogut is averaging 14 and 9 in his first Summer League (with only 1 or 2 guys that will make the Bucks)...he is going to be fine.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Meh, i guess this goes against me saying his a stupid hippie, seeing as how *some *hippies are peaceful


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

AJ Prus said:


> Explain to me why Marvin Williams is struggling then? I mean, the kid is an athletic freak, right?


He hurt his hamstring and it's been bugging him.

Bogut just needs to add more strength and he will be fine. He gets pushed around inside alot. He's young, centers take time.


----------

